

Show HN: Silk – Publish your data online - salar
https://www.silk.co/product

======
salar
Our blog post about this update: [http://blog.silk.co/post/101751758532/the-
data-revolution-an...](http://blog.silk.co/post/101751758532/the-data-
revolution-and-silk)

